# Castration Problem



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Hey all!

Kidding brings a lot of craziness on the farm and I was wondering if you guys could give me your opinion on this one.

I have had a pretty bucky year with only 1 girl. :mecry: So I have three bucklings to castrate. It wasn't a problem when it was just one. But it gotten increasingly expensive to castrate my bucks at $70 a pop. 

I bought a burdizzo last year, hoping I wouldn't have to use it. (You can't help hoping!) But, I have never used one before. I don't know anyone in my area with the knowledge either. I have only researched how to use one. Do you think I could use it, never having done so before? I DO NOT want to hurt my little guys, but it would be hugely more cost effective to do it myself. 

If not, can you guys recommend any other good goat vets in Washington?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I band mine between 8-10 weeks, I haven't had any issues yet..... Where at in WA are you?


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Nearer to Seattle.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Just get a bander, its super easy! Its even easier than giving shots  Watch a couple youtube videos on it, thats how I learned


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Pilchuck veterinary clinic is where I go(not for castrating or anything like that,but its stll always good to know where goat vet is), Dr.Travis McKinzie is the only vet I've worked with there so far, He is very nice and seems to know his stuff about goats, He's seen a handful of my goats a few times now, and everything's worked out fine.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rise_and_Shine_Ranch said:


> Nearer to Seattle.


I can come up and show you how to band. It's really easy... It sounds horrible, but honestly they act like they don't mind. I've only had 1 that I gave pain meds too, but otherwise none of them have slowed down, a little sore the next day, but still playful


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree. Banding is so easy, we have had one that acts like hes dying, but once put back with mom he was fine.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I learned to band from You Tube videos...not as horrible as it seems. But if Janeen is willing to come show/help you...that's awesome!!! Way to go, Janeen!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The burdizzos are really a hit or miss using them. We were having issues with foxtails doing it by a knife so we bought the burdizzos but even bringing on back in to redo was to many so we just went to banding enough though the thought of a body part rotting and falling off was kinda nasty to us lol but I would recommend the handing over the burdizzos simply because you can see that both of the goods are not going to work in the end.
But this is how you do it if you have your heart set on it. You have to lay the kid on its side (you will need another person to help) find the tubes (whatever they are called) that come from the testies and place the burdizzo (open) over it so when you push them closed it will break that tube. You will hear a 'pop' and that's supposed to mean that it worked.......trust me it doesn't always. Then repeat on the other side. I know a lot of people go this way because it's supposed to be less painful, sorry I disagree. They both show signs of pain the first day and then seem to be totally fine the next day.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

We used burdizzos on calves for a while and the older the calf got (up to three months), the more pressure my husband had to use to close the burdizzos down. More muscle than I had, that's for sure, even when the calves were small. We switched to rubber rings - much easier and quicker and perhaps kinder. 

camooweal


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I think if you want to use the burdizzo, then go for it.  I've never done it myself but I think with some research and a strong grip anyone could do it.

I personally prefer banding. It really isn't as bad as it sounds. (I've seen stuff online where they're like, "imagine if you had a band on your finger!" and I must say that the process is not like that at all.) There is also a lot less questioning involved when you band (you know if he's neutered or not ) and I think from a seller's perspective I'd rather have those certain manly parts totally gone, otherwise how does the buyer - especially someone new to goats - know he's _really _a wether?


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Thank you guys all so much! I am definitely going to get a bander now. Any brands that you recommend?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nothing special as long as your not planning on doing big boys. They have a cheap one at tractor supply, I want to say its $5 but could be $10 lol and takes little green bands. I can get kids as old as 3 months old in them, I have done a 4 month old but it took some time to work the second testicle down into the band. But really its not hard at all. My only suggestion, only because I made this mistake is to place the band right above the testicles, not up against the stomach. I did it that way at first and I guess i snagged a intestine because the next day one of the little guys were dead  so I started to place right above and maybe 100+ kids and even more calves later there has been no more that I killed lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rise_and_Shine_Ranch said:


> Thank you guys all so much! I am definitely going to get a bander now. Any brands that you recommend?


Just to let you know my offer still stands


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep, banding is easy. I disagree, however, that there is no pain. There for sure is pain...it takes about an hour or two before they really react. I have seen almost all of mine lay down and act very uncomfortable a couple hours after banding. They get up, they lay down, they get up, they lay down. Then sometimes they kinda roll around on the floor for awhile (not in extreme duress, just uncomfortable..) Usually by the next day most have gotten so numb from lack of circulation, they are fine. A couple I have had to give banamine two days. I always give banamine for banding now, it seems to help. But realistically, you are killing off an appendage, a very sensitive appendage, so I believe it is painful until it is numb. I DO agree that some act like it hurts them more than others, but they have all shown signs of being uncomfortable within an hour or two after banding. Sad I know that....just goes to show how much time I spend watching them :lol:


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Yep, banding is easy. I disagree, however, that there is no pain. There for sure is pain...it takes about an hour or two before they really react. I have seen almost all of mine lay down and act very uncomfortable a couple hours after banding. They get up, they lay down, they get up, they lay down. Then sometimes they kinda roll around on the floor for awhile (not in extreme duress, just uncomfortable..) Usually by the next day most have gotten so numb from lack of circulation, they are fine. A couple I have had to give banamine two days. I always give banamine for banding now, it seems to help. But realistically, you are killing off an appendage, a very sensitive appendage, so I believe it is painful until it is numb. I DO agree that some act like it hurts them more than others, but they have all shown signs of being uncomfortable within an hour or two after banding. Sad I know that....just goes to show how much time I spend watching them :lol:


I agree that it's painful... I probably won't band again to castrate if I can help it.. plan on having it done surgically if there is any way possible. But, I was not able to obtain a buck this breeding season SOOOO I won't have any kids this year! :brickwall:


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

We have been using a burdizzo now for several years and never had a problem. We do one side at a time and I feel like they get over it faster than the banding which we did for years. I wonder if the quality of the burdizzo has something to do with it. The first one we bought was not very good and we returned it and the second one we got from Premier was very good. There really isn't a good way but I feel our little ones get over the burdizzo faster. The biggest problem I guess is that I don't know if I can do it alone. I hold them -my hubby does it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

cheyenne said:


> I agree that it's painful... I probably won't band again to castrate if I can help it.. plan on having it done surgically if there is any way possible. But, I was not able to obtain a buck this breeding season SOOOO I won't have any kids this year! :brickwall:


Yeah, surgical can be fun too... Look there's no good way to this, you do what you need to do in a way that suits your temperament is all. This is an 8 month old buck done at the vet school, he did well but, I slept in the barn with him for 2 nights.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't think I have the heart/guts whatever to do a goat surgically. I know the calves tell me all about how much it hurt and they are not near as vocal as the goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, let me clarify...I prefer banding. It's just a choice of what works for you/your farm.

Jill, now that looks painful!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Having had them done both ways (banding and surgically) hands down surgically is MUCH harder on them, like WAY harder. They are in pain for days with a very open wound vs a few hours of pain from banding. THey are literally fine 12 hours later after banding.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

After I band, I make them move around. It seems to cut down on the amount of time they yell or act like they are in pain or uncomfortable. We go for walks for about half an hour to an hour.


----------

